# Elektronik der kommenden Straight-, Dark-, Pure-, System- und Efficient Power-Reihe



## Frosdedje (31. Mai 2011)

In der heutigen News von PCGH wurden auch einige neue Netzteile 
abgelichtet, die auf der heutigen Computex vorgestellt werden.
Darunter waren auch Fotos von der neuen Pure Power L8 sowie von der kommenden 
Straight Power E9 und Dark Power Pro P10 oder ähnlich zu sehen und dau habe ich einige Fragen:

Pure Power L8: Kann es sein, dass die Elektronik diesmal von CompuCase/HEC kommt, 
genauso wie bei der Cougar A-Reihe und Rasurbo Real&Power-Reihe?
Der abgebildete Netzteilaufkleber scheint eindeutig für HEC zu sprechen.

Straight Power E9: Wird auch wie bei der vorherigen Serie von FSP gefertigt, 
wenn man das schwer entzifferbare Netzteilaufkleber betrachtet?

Dark Power Pro P10: Da diese Reihe 80 Plus-Platin erreichen tut, ist da die Frage,
ob diese weiterhin von FSP hergestellt werden, was ich aber für unwahrscheinlich halte, denn lt. 
Ecos Plug Load Solutions besitzt FSP nur ein einziges 80 Plus-Platin Netzteil mit 450W Nennleistung
und außerdem habe ich noch nichts von Platin-NTs ab 550W aus dem Hause FSP, etc. gehört.
Seasonic wäre auch möglich, denn die haben auch 80-Platin Netzteile angekündigt und sie haben zwei
Platin-Modelle mit 860- und 1000W bei Ecos.

Efficient Power: Auch hier die selbe Frage um die Elektronik, aber hier werfe ich mal mehrer Möglichkeiten:
- Diese basiert auf FSP's Aurum-Platine
- Eventuell auch Delta Elecronics, denn sie haben auch 80 Plus-Gold-Netzteile für die kleineren Wattklassen
- Ein anderer Hersteller.

System Power S7: Es wird sicher sein, dass die kommende OEM-Reihe auf die 
be quiet Straight Power E7 aufbauen wird, nur etwas abgespeckt und angepasst, oder?


----------



## Strahleman (31. Mai 2011)

Habe gerade ein Video über das neue Straight Power und DPP geschaut 
[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/2479/Computex-be-quiet-Dark-Power-Pro--Straight-Power-Netzteile[/HWCLIP]


----------



## poiu (1. Juni 2011)

ja das L8 sieht nach HEc aus vor allem wenn ich mir das ansehe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabelmuffe, Leitungsdaten ...







poiu schrieb:


> EDIT
> 
> Moritzbesucht seinen Chef auf der Computex
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. Juni 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Pure Power L8: Kann es sein, dass die Elektronik diesmal von CompuCase/HEC kommt,
> genauso wie bei der Cougar A-Reihe und Rasurbo Real&Power-Reihe?
> Der abgebildete Netzteilaufkleber scheint eindeutig für HEC zu sprechen.


Hallo Frosdedje

Es könnte durchaus sein, dass das L8 von HEC kommen könnte. Allerdings, wenn wir es von HEC produzieren lassen würden, denke ich nicht, dass wir das von dir erwähnte Design verwenden würden 


Frosdedje schrieb:


> Straight Power E9: Wird auch wie bei der vorherigen Serie von FSP gefertigt,
> wenn man das schwer entzifferbare Netzteilaufkleber betrachtet?


Hier möchte ich dir nicht widersprechen.



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Dark Power Pro P10: Da diese Reihe 80 Plus-Platin erreichen tut, ist da die Frage,
> ob diese weiterhin von FSP hergestellt werden, was ich aber für unwahrscheinlich halte, denn lt.
> Ecos Plug Load Solutions besitzt FSP nur ein einziges 80 Plus-Platin Netzteil mit 450W Nennleistung
> und außerdem habe ich noch nichts von Platin-NTs ab 550W aus dem Hause FSP, etc. gehört.
> ...


Deine Spekulationen sind soweit korrekt und gehen in die Richtige Richtung. Aber für genauere Infos wirst du den einen oder anderen Tee rauchen müssen 



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Efficient Power: Auch hier die selbe Frage um die Elektronik, aber hier werfe ich mal mehrer Möglichkeiten:
> - Diese basiert auf FSP's Aurum-Platine
> - Eventuell auch Delta Elecronics, denn sie haben auch 80 Plus-Gold-Netzteile für die kleineren Wattklassen
> - Ein anderer Hersteller.


Die würden voraussichtlich von FSP gefertigt werden.



Frosdedje schrieb:


> System Power S7: Es wird sicher sein, dass die kommende OEM-Reihe auf die
> be quiet Straight Power E7 aufbauen wird, nur etwas abgespeckt und angepasst, oder?


Hier kann ich dir eines mit Gewissheit sagen: es wird kommen!


----------



## Strahleman (1. Juni 2011)

Ich frag mich viel mehr: Warum zum Geier hat das einen grünen und einen roten PCI-E Stecker? Sind euch Pink und Türkis ausgegangen? 

Sieht mir ein wenig zu bunt aus, hoffentlich wird da noch was geändert


----------



## Frosdedje (2. Juni 2011)

> Allerdings, wenn wir es von HEC produzieren lassen würden, denke ich  nicht, dass wir das von dir erwähnte Design verwenden würden


An welche Basis von CompuCase/HEC haben sie so üngefähr gedacht?
TB-2WX mit Modifizierungen, TA-2WX-Design, das aufgebohrt wird oder an die 
klassische TE-2WX mit Veränderungen an der Platine?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. Juni 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> An welche Basis von CompuCase/HEC haben sie so üngefähr gedacht?


Nun, an dieser Stelle muss ich mal ein Lied unser aller Lieblings Holländers wiedergeben:

Lass dich überaschen 

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: nö


----------



## Systemcrash (4. Juni 2011)

Und Goethe war gut


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (17. Juni 2011)

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass die nur das 850 Watt Modell der P10 80+ Platin haben wird und der Rest eine Goldzertifizierung?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo DieChaplinMelone

Das ist sehr wahrscheinlich


----------



## Frosdedje (1. August 2011)

Ich greife nochmal auf dieses Thema zurück:
Gibt es zu den kommenden, neuen Serien Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. August 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Ich greife nochmal auf dieses Thema zurück:
> Gibt es zu den kommenden, neuen Serien Neuigkeiten?


 
Ja, ich hatte die neuen L7, L8 und E9 schon mal in der Hand und hab sie dem Fotografen übergeben


----------



## Frosdedje (1. August 2011)

Wann kann man mit Bildern von der Elektronik der neuen Modelle rechnen? 
So könnten einige Fragenzu den Hersteller geklärt werden.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. August 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Wann kann man mit Bildern von der Elektronik der neuen Modelle rechnen?


Nicht bevor du diese Geräte auch erwerben könntest.


----------



## Frosdedje (1. August 2011)

> Nicht bevor du diese Geräte auch erwerben könntest.


Also nur in September oder später? 
Kann man da nicht eine Ausnahme machen, denn ich bin so neugierg. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Andere Frage:
Wird be quiet auch CPU-Kühler für den Budget-Bereich (15-25€) anbieten?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. August 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Also nur in September oder später?


Für die von mir erwähnten Geräte, ja



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Kann man da nicht eine Ausnahme machen, denn ich bin so neugierg.


Das wäre durchaus möglich, nur wäre mir der Preis dafür zu hoch (für mich) 

Daher fürchte ich, dass du dich noch etwas gedulden müssen wirst. In der Zwischenzeit kannst du ja die bisherigen Fotos sezieren 


Frosdedje schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Wird be quiet auch CPU-Kühler für den Budget-Bereich (15-25€) anbieten?


Mir sind momentan keine derartigen Planungen bekannt.


----------



## X Broster (7. August 2011)

Bezieht sich der September auch auf die neuen Dark Wings?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. August 2011)

Nach meinem derzeitigen Stand, ja


----------

